# First Impressions of Soft99 Fusso Dark



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bought some of this of ebay, to find afterwards its the same guy selling it on here, anyhow the communication was spot on and the delivery quick so no complaints there
The product comes in a no fuss metal tin with a plastic protector on the bottom so apparently you won't scratch your paint when you put it down, odd i wouldn't personally place a wax pot on my paintwork whilst working but hey ho.Under the plastic lid was a sponge applicator,if i'm totally honest i thought it felt a little coarse so i will stick with my favorite Def Wax ones.The tin once opened revealed a light green wax that has a strong solvent smell, not to different to collinite etc, the wax is of a hard consistency but once i started to move the applicator it loaded up nicely.



The car wasn't given any special prep just the usual weekly wash and dry, the wax spread well and seemed to go a reasonable way, removal was equally easy leaving a very pleasing finish, much better than say collis 476.

Couldn't get any flake pictures but the reflections and depth of shine were great in my opinion:thumb:











Finally there has to be the beading shot, didn't have to wait long for a bit of rain today so snapped a quick couple of pictures to give you some idea





Conclusions well for the money it seems bang on and worth every penny, the beading is only bettered by something like Def Wax Duru5 or similar which is considerably more expensive, also after a short drive the water behaviour has also impressed massively it flies off in much the same fashion as when the car has Sonax BSD on it which again given this is a budget friendly wax its no mean feat, this wax is definatley a must have and i no doubt will be looking at more Soft99 products in the future:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its good right! Im glad people are giving it the chance and appreciation it deserves. Still well happy with mine


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review!
This product has been around in Japan since 1980s. Fusso is also currently been blend into a liquid form to coat on top of G'zox quartz coatings!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> Nice touch the same guy you're referring to, her names Jackie :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


i had jackie also a chinese name iirc


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I got a PM of Jackie didn't put two and two together Like Jackie Chan  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got to play with mine today too and I was also very impressed. For £20 it's a great wax and well worth keeping in the cabinet. The resulting depth from this was really impressive and it was so easy to use.




This car is not blemish free in any respect but this does fill a lot of minor imperfections.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> I got a PM of Jackie didn't put two and two together Like Jackie Chan  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





chrisc said:


> i had jackie also a chinese name iirc


How good is that if i was a girl LMAO


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> Got to play with mine today too and I was also very impressed. For £20 it's a great wax and well worth keeping in the cabinet. The resulting depth from this was really impressive and it was so easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best 3 series generation imo! Really mint. 16 years ago my dad had a maroon red 318i in the end it got into a total lost and we still walk out saftely with minor injuries.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Best 3 series generation imo! Really mint. 16 years ago my dad had a maroon red 318i in the end it got into a total lost and we still walk out saftely with minor injuries.


It's a really nice motor and with 59k miles for the age isn't even broken in.

Glad you were all safe and sound!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

*P*



Jdudley90 said:


> It's a really nice motor and with 59k miles for the age isn't even broken in.
> 
> Glad you were all safe and sound!


Proper storing under seal it in couple 10 years it will become a classic just like msb mx-5! Is surprising both of you have a similar dark blue!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> Proper storing under seal it in couple 10 years it will become a classic just like msb mx-5! Is surprising both of you have a similar dark blue!


Hmm classic, will be a long time mk1's are the ones to have tbh!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

msb said:


> Hmm classic, will be a long time mk1's are the ones to have tbh!


In my mind I always think mk2 are not bad still worth to be a classic. My perception on mx-5: mk1 in British racing green mk2 in metallic orange and mk3 in bright red! Not sure why I think so :buffer:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone compared this to the soft99 authemtic from the group buy?.

I know someone is doing a durability test however I am wondering about how the finish varies between the two.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking good Mark!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

shakey85 said:


> Has anyone compared this to the soft99 authemtic from the group buy?.
> 
> I know someone is doing a durability test however I am wondering about how the finish varies between the two.


Think you've kinda answered your own question authentic is more looks biased compared to fusso!

Some authentic is next on the hit list for me now tho!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

shakey85 said:


> Has anyone compared this to the soft99 authemtic from the group buy?.
> 
> I know someone is doing a durability test however I am wondering about how the finish varies between the two.


Yes a couple of times. Authentic is what you would class as a "wax", it smells natural and adds a glow, it reminds me of midnight sun. Fusso is a hybrid, containing ptfe. It fills VERY well and is very slick. Adds more to a finish imo, in the sense it can really lift a faded paint. My bet is top fusso WITH authentic . Im using fusso and topping with our wax for the beading and sheeting


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Yes a couple of times. Authentic is what you would class as a "wax", it smells natural and adds a glow, it reminds me of midnight sun. Fusso is a hybrid, containing ptfe. It fills VERY well and is very slick. Adds more to a finish imo, in the sense it can really lift a faded paint. My bet is top fusso WITH authentic . Im using fusso and topping with our wax for the beading and sheeting


Cheers for that looks like i gotta buy some authentic now:lol:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

hopfully going to top fusso with authentic next week!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just ordered the light one, not like me to get caught up in the hype of a new product but I'm looking forward to trying it nonetheless :thumb:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

msb said:


> Cheers for that looks like i gotta buy some authentic now:lol:


Looks like ive got to get some fusso now!:lol:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

im the same but the hype this time is justified imo


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ardenvxr said:


> im the same but the hype this time is justified imo


Totally, its a nice change


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just a quick bit of feedback not only does the car look great with the Fusso dark it also seems to be staying cleaner for longer, if weather allows at the weekend it will get another coat and then some Authentic over the top for max looks and durability


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Just had a quick read through this thread.. What is authentic? Is it another product made by fusso?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Authentic is another Soft99 product, personally i actually prefer fusso


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

all this hype about Fusso - people should be looking at Megs 16.....lots in common I reckon


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> all this hype about Fusso - people should be looking at Megs 16.....lots in common I reckon


totaly different bigpickle:thumb:
had both megs 16 big beads soft99 littlebeads smell wise yeah but thats where it ends


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> I got a PM of Jackie didn't put two and two together Like Jackie Chan  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Or like Jackie Stewart-San ... :lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

msb said:


> Authentic is another Soft99 product, personally i actually prefer fusso


Thanks. I had a quick look for the Soft99 products but couldn't find any of them sold at the retailers on here.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Better than fusso light ?
white wax


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks. I had a quick look for the Soft99 products but couldn't find any of them sold at the retailers on here.


You could get it from us online directly!


----------

